# Verbreitung von Linux-Raubkopien!!!

## musv

Lustige Geschichte: 

http://www.tecchannel.de/pc_mobile/news/1780031/us_lehrerin_konfisziert_linux_raubkopien/

Obwohl im Text schon 3x verlinkt, auch hier noch mal der Blog-Eintrag dazu:

http://linuxlock.blogspot.com/2008/12/linux-stop-holding-our-kids-back.html

----------

## misterjack

zu geil   :Laughing: 

----------

## papahuhn

hahahaha    :Mr. Green: 

----------

## mattes

Geil   :Laughing: 

Aber schon auch sehr traurig diese Entgleisungen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I admire your attempts in getting computers in the hands of disadvantaged people but putting linux on these machines is holding our kids back.

 

 *Quote:*   

> This is a world where Windows runs on virtually every computer and putting on a carnival show for an operating system is not helping these children at all. 

 

Und besonders:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I am sure if you contacted Microsoft, they would be more than happy to supply you with copies of an older verison of Windows and that way, your computers would actually be of service to those receiving them..."

 

Ja, Windows 98 hätte die Kinder wirklich weiter gebracht....

----------

## Marlo

 *Quote:*   

> This is a world where Windows runs on virtually every computer ..

 

Fake !

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hab mir gestern fast in die Hosen gemacht als ich es gelesen habe. 

Naa, die spinnt komplett und das CC machts wohl auch ned besser.  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

Im Prinzip würde ich mri sogar wünschen, dass mehr Lehrer so engagiert um Ihre Schüler wären!

Unwissen ist vielleicht nicht schön oder gut, aber die Frau hat nach besten Wissen und Gewissen gehandelt.

Eine gute Zusammenfassung findet Ihr übrigens hier

Py

Edit: Der Link ist richtig, nur klappt von hier aus die Verlinkung nicht, in die Adresszeile kopieren funktioniert.Last edited by py-ro on Thu Dec 18, 2008 8:47 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Im Prinzip würde ich mri sogar wünschen, dass mehr Lehrer so engagiert um Ihre Schüler wären!
> 
> Unwissen ist vielleicht nicht schön oder gut, aber die Frau hat nach besten Wissen und Gewissen gehandelt.
> 
> Eine gute Zusammenfassung findet Ihr übrigens hier
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /archives/2307-Echtes-Heldentum-und-ein-spontaner-Ausbruch-gesunden-Menschenverstandes.html on this server.
> ...

 

----------

## franzf

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   This is a world where Windows runs on virtually every computer .. 
> 
> Fake !

 

Von wegen!

http://www.tagesschau.de/schlusslicht/windowsuboot100.html

----------

## Necoro

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Im Prinzip würde ich mri sogar wünschen, dass mehr Lehrer so engagiert um Ihre Schüler wären!
> 
> Unwissen ist vielleicht nicht schön oder gut, aber die Frau hat nach besten Wissen und Gewissen gehandelt.
> 
> Eine gute Zusammenfassung findet Ihr übrigens hier.

 

Da er irgendwie nicht den original Blog-Post verlinkt, mach ich das hier mal.

----------

## musv

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Von wegen!
> 
> http://www.tagesschau.de/schlusslicht/windowsuboot100.html

 

Ist zwar schon länger her, aber betrachtet man die Sache mit den Atom-Ubooten im Zusammenhang mit dem hier:

http://www.theinquirer.de/2008/01/02/seattle_windowsfehler_stoppt_sylvesterfeuerwerk.html

dann würde ich mich jetzt arge Sorgen um unseren Weltfrieden machen. Ich hoffe, die Tommies waren nicht so ignorant und blöd, auch die Waffensysteme über Windows steuern zu lassen.

----------

## Knieper

Die haben doch alle den Zero-Day-Virus.

Edit: Die ändern einfach den Text, die Schweine. Aber das Original gibt's ja noch.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh, sehr interessant. Auch wie sie diese Geschichte jetzt entwickelt hat.

Das mit Windows auf dem Brit. A-Uboot gibt mir allerdings schon zu denken....

----------

## Keepoer

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Oh, sehr interessant. Auch wie sie diese Geschichte jetzt entwickelt hat.
> 
> Das mit Windows auf dem Brit. A-Uboot gibt mir allerdings schon zu denken....

 

Ja, da kommt Minesweeper plötzlich eine ganz andere Bedeutung zu   :Laughing: 

----------

## mattes

Sorry, wahrscheinlich ist es schon zu spät, aber das ist doch ein Witz, mit dem U-Boot, oder?  Der Artikel ist doch bestimmt am 01.04 erschienen.

Der Zero-Day Virus ist auch cool, das hab ich im Radio auch schon gehört und mich weggeschmissen. Die haben sogar "zero day exploit virus" gesagt...

----------

## mattes

Ach du sch.., doch kein Witz:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Windows-fuer-britische-Atom-U-Boote--/meldung/120633

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Submarine Command System Next Generation" (SMCS NG) ausgestattet. Das System ist auf herkömmlichen Standard-PCs mit Microsofts Windows lauffähig, wie es in einer Mitteilung heißt. 

 

 *Quote:*   

> SMCS NG ist dafür gedacht, die wachsende Zahl an Informationen in modernen, atomgetriebenen U-Booten zu verarbeiten und die Waffensysteme zu kontrollieren. Es verarbeitet die von Sensoren gelieferten, taktisch wichtigen Daten und stellt sie auf LC-Displays dar. Je zwei LCDs sind in einer Konsole von COTS Technology verbaut, die mit anderen Konsolen via LAN vernetzt sind.

 

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Sat May 21, 2011 4:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> ....Diese Welt ist echt zum Kotzen geworden....

 

kann ich dir nur zustimmen...!

----------

## Max Steel

Das ganze hat schließlich ein gutes Ende genommen.

----------

## furanku

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Das ganze hat schließlich ein gutes Ende genommen.

 

Wirklich? IMHO bleibt da ein übler Nachgeschmack. Sowohl bei "Karen", die sich freie Software einfach nicht vorstellen konnte und Windows zu nutzen für das natürlichste auf der ganzen Welt hielt, als auch bei der OSS Community die eine zugegebnermaßen ignorante Grundschullehrerin am liebsten am nächsten Baum aufgeknüpft hätten.

Das ist bitter, ganz bitter und kein Grund sich gegenseitig auf die Schulter zu klopfen.

----------

## Max Steel

Ja okay, mal davon abgesehen, kann man es auch von der anderen Seite betrachten:

Die Lehrerin hat einen Einblick in die Welt außerhalb von M$ bekommen.

Wir wissen nun das noch viel Arbeit nötig ist.

Und alle können relativ darüber lachen

Auf koehntopps Blog-Eintrag zu sehen.

Link Addresse kopieren und einfügen, andererseits funktionierts nicht.

```
http://blog.koehntopp.de/archives/2307-Echtes-Heldentum-und-ein-spontaner-Ausbruch-gesunden-Menschenverstandes.html
```

(Hier gab es ein Update.)

----------

## furanku

Man kann es so sehen.

Ich sehe aber eher, daß da zwei Welten aufeinandergekracht sind und von beiden Seiten Fehler gemacht wurden. Und das war sicher nichts untypisches: "Karens" gibt es noch viele und manche OSSler können tatsächlich recht fanatisch werden. Ich sehe nicht wie sich diese Geschichte nicht jederzeit wiederholen könnte und wenig was sich dadurch geändert hätte: Eher ein trauriges Feststellen des Status Quo als ein glückliches Ende.

----------

## franzf

Da freuen sich die Linuxer:

http://www.heise.de/security/Wurm-dringt-in-Systeme-der-britischen-Armee-ein--/news/meldung/122112

Nur um das mit den Atom-U-Booten mal weiterzufürhren...

----------

